# Shrimp and Okra Gumbo



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Shrimp and Okra Gumbo*
Ingredients:

2 pounds small fresh okra (you can use frozen okra, thawed)

1/4 cup vegetable oil 

2 cups chopped, peeled, and seeded fresh tomatoes (or two cups chopped canned tomatoes) 

1 cup chopped onions 
1 cup chopped celery 
1 3/4 teaspoons salt 
5 bay leaves 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 
2 quarts water 
2 pounds medium shrimp, peeled and deveined

Preparation
If using fresh okra, rinse in cool water. Remove the caps and tips and cut into 1/4 inch rounds. Heat the oil in a large pot over medium-high heat. Fry the okra, stirring constantly, for 10 to 12 minutes, or until most of the slime disappears. (If using frozen okra, use the same directions.)

Add the tomatoes, onions, and celery, and cook, stirring often, for 18 to 20 minutes, or until the okra and other vegetables are soft and the slime has completely disappeared. Add the salt, cayenne, bay leaves, thyme, and water. Stir and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium and simmer, uncovered, for 15 minutes. Add the shrimp and cook, stirring occasionally for 30 minutes.

Remove the bay leaves and serve in deep bowls with steamed rice.

Makes 6 servings.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Excellent. Okra is one of my favorite, will let you know as this is similar to a dish I prepare with ginger. Had okra last night, frozen though, and planning to hit the farm this weekend with the kids to pick green tomatoes, okra, red beets, and berries. Nothing better to do this time of year than get the freezer full of fresh veggies! Then again bass fishing is getting good "near" the flats.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> Excellent. Okra is one of my favorite, will let you know as this is similar to a dish I prepare with ginger. Had okra last night, frozen though, and planning to hit the farm this weekend with the kids to pick green tomatoes, okra, red beets, and berries. Nothing better to do this time of year than get the freezer full of fresh veggies! Then again bass fishing is getting good "near" the flats.


Green tomatos...yummmmmmmm!!!!!!!!! Nothing like 'em fried in cornmeal!!! Breaded Okra is great as well!!!


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

*Shrimp N Okra*

This dish sounds like some low country cooking my Grandma used to make in Charleston, SC. 

Also Okra soup with corn tomatos and some type of smoked meat. opcorn:


----------

